# 09 sentinel vs 07 comander



## bowtech_guy17 (Jan 25, 2009)

id say give the 08 commander a try. i shoot mine for indoor and shoot it for 3d and it works great. at a 27 inch draw i shot 279 ft per second. its 37.25 inches long and it has a 7.5 inch brace height and it shoots great indoor scores


----------



## promod1385 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Hesse!

Bentley here (we met down in Slayton) if you are going to Rochester you can shoot my Commander a bit and see if you like it. 

I like the Sentinel a ton as well but i only use a bow like that for 3-d and i just cant part with my 101st yet. I am waiting to try a Brigadere.


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Been shooting my Sentinel since January and it's probably one of the most accurate bows I've ever shot. I think at least in my case it has to how well this bow fits me and that goes along way with the comfort level I achieve with shooting this bow.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

hesse- I prefer the 08 Commander over the 07. There have been some great deals on here my buddy bought 2 for about $300 each in target colors. I have not received my Sentinel yet but I have shot one a couple times, problem is as soon as I set one up to put through the paces it gets sold. 

I use my Commander for everything. Indoor, 3-D, Field, Safari's and Fita. It really does perform well at longer distances. I feel that the center pivot makes it hold better. Remember these are just my opinions, because there are a lot of bows out there that perform just as good, the Constitution being one of them. I just prefer the string angle of the Commander over the constitution.

I am sure that the Sentinal will perform just as good as the Commander. I don't think that either would be a bad choice. Good luck.


----------



## promod1385 (Oct 3, 2007)

Can you pleas explain what you like about the 08 that you don't get from the 07? Have you owned both? 




USNarcher said:


> hesse- I prefer the 08 Commander over the 07. There have been some great deals on here my buddy bought 2 for about $300 each in target colors. I have not received my Sentinel yet but I have shot one a couple times, problem is as soon as I set one up to put through the paces it gets sold.
> 
> I use my Commander for everything. Indoor, 3-D, Field, Safari's and Fita. It really does perform well at longer distances. I feel that the center pivot makes it hold better. Remember these are just my opinions, because there are a lot of bows out there that perform just as good, the Constitution being one of them. I just prefer the string angle of the Commander over the constitution.
> 
> I am sure that the Sentinal will perform just as good as the Commander. I don't think that either would be a bad choice. Good luck.


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

*Commanders*

The 08 is a little more adjustable for let off. I think, just my opinion, and I have shot and owned both, is that the 07 is a little smoother in the draw cycle and the 08 is a little tougher to pull, feels heavier. I shot the 07 for spots and the 08 for outdoor target and field. They both shot very well and very accurate.


----------

